# Changing sentence spacing in Word



## Pergamum

I just wrote a large document on Word. 

I spaced 1 space between each sentence (i.e. after the period I hit the sapace bar once before starting the next sentence). 

Then I found out that formatting requirements want me to have 2 spaces between sentences (AARRGG).


I hear there is a way that is easier than going through every sentence.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I would imagine doing a search on ". " and replacing with ". " would be far easier. [where he second instance has two spaces]



Pergamum said:


> I just wrote a large document on Word.
> 
> I spaced 1 space between each sentence (i.e. after the period I hit the sapace bar once before starting the next sentence).
> 
> Then I found out that formatting requirements want me to have 2 spaces between sentences (AARRGG).
> 
> 
> I hear there is a way that is easier than going through every sentence.


----------



## FrielWatcher

No, highlight the entire document, right click on it, click on paragraph and there will be a selection for spacing - double, single, 1.5, at least, exactly.

Or highlight the document, go up to the toolbar (file, edit, etc...). Go to Format, drop down menu, select Paragraph and the same box will appear. Select "double" there. 

Need more help, let me know.


----------



## tdowns

*That sounds like.....*

line spacing.....


----------



## tdowns

*Oh cool....*

works for both...thanks. I was trying to figure it out.....great theology, and word help....what a great place this is!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Yep. Perg's being required to use the old "typewriter" rule of putting a period and two spaces before continuing with the next sentence. This is not the rule for typesetting for printing. In fact it is somewhat of a pet peeve I gather from layout/typesetting guides.



tdowns007 said:


> line spacing.....


----------



## FrielWatcher

Are you using a typewriter pergs? A typewriter called "Word"?  Then we would have to come at this from a whole different angle.


----------



## Pergamum

NaphtaliPress said:


> I would imagine doing a search on ". " and replacing with ". " would be far easier. [where he second instance has two spaces]
> 
> 
> 
> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wrote a large document on Word.
> 
> I spaced 1 space between each sentence (i.e. after the period I hit the sapace bar once before starting the next sentence).
> 
> Then I found out that formatting requirements want me to have 2 spaces between sentences (AARRGG).
> 
> 
> I hear there is a way that is easier than going through every sentence.
Click to expand...




HOw do I do this...cannot find the search and replace thingy.


----------



## Whitefield

Ctrl-H


----------



## FrielWatcher

If you are in MS Word, use the directions I gave you.


----------



## tdowns

*On this mighty topic....*

of word and periods....


----------



## Kim G

FrielWatcher said:


> No, highlight the entire document, right click on it, click on paragraph and there will be a selection for spacing - double, single, 1.5, at least, exactly.
> 
> Or highlight the document, go up to the toolbar (file, edit, etc...). Go to Format, drop down menu, select Paragraph and the same box will appear. Select "double" there.
> 
> Need more help, let me know.



This changes the spacing between lines, not the spacing between sentences (which is what I think Pergamum is talking about).


----------



## tdowns

*Showing the great use...*

of the PB, for both the Mundane, and the Magnificent....

to gain my 1000th post, and I believe, graduation to another class.


----------



## Kim G

Whitefield said:


> Ctrl-H



Yep. The long way to do it is to go to "Edit" and then "Replace."


----------



## FrielWatcher

I see now. Amazing. Trevor, aren't you something else with your skateboard and 1000 posts.


----------



## JBaldwin

I have the most difficult time with the one space between sentences rule. I like the old two space rule. I was a typist for years (before computers) and then for a few more years after computers, and the two space rule is so engrained in my brain that it is slows me down to follow the one space rule.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I guess you could set up an auto correct rule for whenever you type period and two spaces it auto correct to period and one space?


----------

